# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood tests/what's wrong? please help...

## wanna_be_big

Hi Everyone,

I would like to know what do you think about my blood test results below:

Testosterone , Total --> *8.68* ng/ml (Adults from 3.0 up to 9.5)
!
Testosterone, Free (Index) --> *81.7* (Adults from 30 up to 150)
!
T3, Total --> *95* ng/dL (80 up to 200)
!
T3, Free --> *3.2* pg/mL (2.0 up to 4.7)
!
T4, Total --> *6.7* ug/dl (4.5 up to 12.5)
!
T4, Free --> *1.1* ng/dL (0.8 up to 1.8)
!
DHEA Sulphate --> *271* ug/dl (Adults from 80 up to 560)
!
TSH -->	*2.33* uIU/mL (0.30 up to 5.00)
!
FSH --> *1.7* mIU/mL (1.5 up to 18)
!
LH --> *3.9* mIU/mL (1.5 up to 9.0)
!
Estradiol (E2) --> *102* pg/mL (0 up to 55)
!
Cortisol (9AM) --> *33* ug/dl (5.0 up to 22.0)
!
Cortisol (9PM)	*28* ug/dl (5.0 up to 22.0)

Thanks

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## maxtrin

Estradiol 2 times more than reference ranges is nothing to worry about? :-)

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## Charlie6

> I have not seen testosterone in measured in ng/ml before, but judging from that they are in the higher range of the reference values they should be fine.
> 
> thyroid hormones are great.
> 
> The rise in cortisol and estradiol is nothing to worry about.


 :Frown:

----------


## 07sandiegomuscle

Inquiring minds want to know if you are in the USA and how much your blood work cost?

----------


## Brian McClay

Wow your levels seem great useually measured in nanograms per desoliter but do the math and ng per ml and you come out real good

----------


## JHeisman1

The Estradiol [the most common and easily tested estrogen], has been implicated [theorized only mind you, not proven] in causing many problems: including erectile dysfunction, low libido, gynecomastia , liver disease, benign prostatic hypertrophy [predominant theory on this is still DHT, however.], I've even read that too high of estrogen can lead to endothelial dysfunction [same with high glucose/diabetes] which could potentially lead to coronary artery disease/heart attack. Also, elevated estrogen has been seen more commonly in lung cancer patients [do a google search on lung cancer and estrogen]. 

From my understanding, most men should have the estradiol <30 [high end of normal is 40]. I think you should get it down with an AI, IMHO. Personally, mine is only 70 right now and I was having erectile dysfunction. I started clomid and nolva to block the estrogen 3 days ago and it all came back online last night and the equipment is working beautifully  :Smilie:  My next step is to add an AI to block aromatase. A natural AI blocker is Zinc [zinc picolinate is absorbed more than other forms of zinc) which has been proven to lower estrogen and increases testosterone . The dose is 90mg/Day [got a friend on 120mg/Day]. It does inhibit copper absorption, if you use it for over a month [then you would need to add copper]. 

Too high of estrogen has the potential to be very bad. A mild elevation has been documented to actually raise HDL and lower LDL [which is good, cardioprotective]. Too much (which is subjective and depends what article you read, plus everyone responds differently) is where you run into problems. Lastly, you dont want to shut down the estrogen to less that 20 or you will lose strength gains and lose your libido, it needs to be balanced at around 25-35 ideally.

Hope this helps...

----------


## tboney

> I have not seen testosterone in measured in ng/ml before, but judging from that they are in the higher range of the reference values they should be fine.
> 
> thyroid hormones are great.
> 
> The rise in cortisol and estradiol is nothing to worry about.


They certainly are of concern????? Dont give advice like that!

----------


## MuscleScience

OP, what did your doctor say. That is really the only one who can advise you.

----------


## nonotone

----

----------


## tboney

> estradiol is high because testosterone is high, cortisol close to normal range - changes over time. , estradiol supressed by testosterone - showing no adverse effects, no treatment required.


To tell someone that someone that they dont need to worry about estrogen levels getting high is just plain stupid....

----------

